# ROCKET MODERATORS !! AMAZING !!!



## erik.van.geit (Nov 23, 2005)

_our moderators are quicker than rocketsss...ss.s_  
I replied here
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=181091
to tell the OP he would better post in the original thread
clicked SUBMIT
then clicked REPORT
when going to the main "EXCEL QUESTIONS" page
...
guess what   

*the thread was already locked*
WOOOOOOOOWW !!
can't believe my eyes !


----------



## starl (Nov 23, 2005)

or Admin 

what are we? pee-ons?


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 23, 2005)

I locked that one, actually.

I get a little popup window when I come to the board and someone has reported a post. I happened to already be on the board when that one came up, so I took care of it right when I saw it


----------



## starl (Nov 23, 2005)

figured it was you  but it could've been Nate, or zack. I know it wasn't me - I got one of Erik's earlier this morning (similar to this one - I had to check the date stamp).

Make the guy an MVP and now he's got us running ragged around the board 

Anyway - I'm out for the day. Be good


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 23, 2005)

> and now he's got us running ragged around the board


running, not at all  :x 
he's got you ...

```
Sub rocket()
'
'        I       G                T
'      y     N                   E E
'    L              like a      K   K
'  F                            C   C
'                              O     O
'                              R     R
'                             |||   |||

'
'
MsgBox "GOING TO LOCK A POST", von_pookie, moderator
Cells(1, 1).Select
    ActiveWindow.Zoom = 50
Set obj = ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddShape(msoShapeUpArrow, -30, Application.Height, Application.Height / 6, 90)
With obj
.Fill.ForeColor.SchemeColor = 51
    For i = Application.Height To 30 Step -2
    .Top = i
    j = j + 0.02
    .Left = .Left + j
    .Width = i / 6
    .Rotation = 90 - i / 5
    DoEvents
    Next i
    For i = 0 To 333
    j = j + 0.05
    .Left = .Left + j
    DoEvents
    Next i
    obj.Delete
End With
End Sub
```
... FLYING


----------



## WillR (Nov 24, 2005)

I voted for slugs because I felt they'd had no support yet   I hate to see small creatures getting marginalised


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 27, 2005)

Uh, I voted slugs, just because I didn't want you to be alone Will.


----------



## just_jon (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm thinkin' of voting again, this time for slugs, as a proxy vote for Ponsonby.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 28, 2005)

I voted against slugs because when I lived in Costa Rica, there were too blasted many of them.   Went through more salt trying to thin them out.  One of the buggers left a nice trail of slime across a certificate I had on the wall.  And I almost stepped on one barefoot whilst hoofin' it to the potty in the middle of the night.  So, finally a chance for a crumb of revenge.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 11, 2006)

they did it again  !!!
reported this post from the lounge
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=216560
as "wrong forum"
clicked "MrExcel Message Board Forum Index"
clicked "Excel Discusson & other Questions"

guess ?
it was already moved   

BRAVO !!


----------



## Von Pookie (Jun 11, 2006)

Me again. 

Nothing but sheer coincidence, actually. I just happened to pop onto the board briefly and took care of the report I saw while I was here


----------



## al_b_cnu (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I'll report THIS thread, see how quickly it (or I) gets locked out


----------

